# Parlour Piano Freebie



## Danny_Owen (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really quite awesome Rohan, great job!

I can definitely find a good home for that.


----------



## manyfingers (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds great!..in advance, once you put out the yousendit link i hope you don't mind if i attach it to the following thread i set up a while back..

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17181

kind regards,

chris


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2011)

How cool!!! Can`t wait to play with it!

Great job, Rohan!


----------



## ptrickf (Mar 29, 2011)

love it o=?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 29, 2011)

You're spot on Rohan - absolutely PERFECT for a location piano sound of your typical bad home piano. Ambience is spot on too - sounds like a 416 in living room.

If it's ok Rohan, I'll volunteer to load into Kontakt, then batch compress to ncw. Would keep the bandwidth down too for some peoples' downloads.


----------



## jtenney (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you in advance very much, both Rohan and Guy, for making this set available and porting it for Kontakt! I really look forward to it.

later,
John


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks noiseboy please do.

here's the link:

https://download.yousendit.com/MEtRb244TkwwMEd4dnc9PQ

it's a little left sided for some reason. if you fancy doing some post processing....but frankly i wouldn't bother. a little dir mixer fixes it and some compression is nice and then a simple hall and its good to go.

have fun with it - hope its useful.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks much for sharing this library, stevenson-again. The demo sounds really nice with a lot of character to the piano. 

Also, thanks in advance to noiseboyuk for making the effort to port it this to KONTAKT. That's also greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, very generous of you, Rohan. That piano sounds wretched in all the right ways. =o 

Lovely work on the UI, too, Blake! You are a ninja. :D


----------



## ddas (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks very much for posting! 

The plusses: it's a wonderful character piano! So much fun to play with! Many many thanks to you for taking the time to make it, and to Blake for a nice UI!

The minuses: it's VERY lopsided, and the left side in particular has a LOT of hiss! Also, I peeked at the samples and found quite a bit of dead space at the beginning of some samples (i.e. feels like latency) and some deletable dead space at the end of samples. I used a batch sample editor to remove both, and also downsampled to 16-bit (I figured with that much hiss, I'm not really preserving an extremely hi-fi instrument, and I'd rather save the RAM, disk space, and loading time), then used Kontakt to compress to NCW. Final file size: 247MB. (I could have gotten it much smaller if I had chopped off more decays -- would have taken more time to do this carefully.)

I'd post it with the express permission of stevenson-again, but I have a feeling others on the forum may make other better enhancements to it, so I'll refrain for now!


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 30, 2011)

go for your life!

this is quick dirty ammy stuff but it's never-the-less handy. not sure why it is so lop-sided. didn't notice that until after i did it and i wasn't going to do it again....:-p

go team VI!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 30, 2011)

ddas @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Thanks very much for posting!
> 
> The plusses: it's a wonderful character piano! So much fun to play with! Many many thanks to you for taking the time to make it, and to Blake for a nice UI!
> 
> ...



That sounds good to me! I've converted to ncw and centered it up, but sounds like you're further along than I am with the other tweeks. Unless someone else out there has done even more, baton passed to you!


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 30, 2011)

> The minuses: it's VERY lopsided, and the left side in particular has a LOT of hiss!



i figured out why the samples are so lopsided and have so much hiss on the left side. i am going to re-do it owing to the interest this seems to have garnered.

ddas, i if repost the samples would you check it over?

the recording itself is fine so if it is going to be done it's worth doing properly. i should say though, the signal is not as high as it should have been and these will not be super hi-fi samples alla tonehammer, but they are still worth having around i think.


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 31, 2011)

right then here is my kontakt effort. should have done it this way in the first place:

http://rcpt.yousendit.com/1082541377/1d ... daa06202b4

and i will send anyone the raw files if they want it. so ddas, if you wanted do anything more - say some noise reduction. i had a go but it caused artifacts and i felt that the noise really wasn't a big issue for something like this.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a really fun piano  loving it.

There is only one little niggle which is the lowest Ab seems to have a big delay on it. Not a biggie, I expect anyone with the full version of Kontakt 4 can edit it easily enough.

Cool stuff, cheers Rohan!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot Rohan!


----------



## MichaelJM (Mar 31, 2011)

Have to add my thanks as well! There's this really old, beat up, player piano at my residence, and I've always wanted to sample it. You've saved me the trouble! Fun stuff.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 31, 2011)

stevenson-again @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> right then here is my kontakt effort. should have done it this way in the first place:
> 
> http://rcpt.yousendit.com/1082541377/1d ... daa06202b4
> 
> and i will send anyone the raw files if they want it. so ddas, if you wanted do anything more - say some noise reduction. i had a go but it caused artifacts and i felt that the noise really wasn't a big issue for something like this.



Many thanks, Rohan!

My time is very limited, but I would like to get the raw samples in wav-format if this is possible. I have some editing in mind... . 

Thanks again!

Gunther


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 31, 2011)

cool - i'll post them up tomorrow. all i ask is if you do anything interesting with them you share it here.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 31, 2011)

stevenson-again @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> cool - i'll post them up tomorrow. all i ask is if you do anything interesting with them you share it here.



Sure! 

In the past we here have had interesting discussions about "how to do a library", and I want to show something.... . o/~


----------



## ptrickf (Mar 31, 2011)

Great - thank you so much for this and to others for their input.


----------



## paoling (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderful Rohan


----------



## jtenney (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Rohan! It works just fine.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome instrument, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## masonroza (May 18, 2011)

Wow this sounds really cool. thank you !!!

However right now its all a big tease as all the links seem to have expired... Is there a way to get this still? plzzz?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 19, 2011)

No links :cry: 


This is just what I need as I have a score that has some 'Dan in Real life' temp in it. He uses a similar even more beat up pno on that score. Loads of Character! Looking forward to a Kontakt link. Many thanks again for this gem.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 19, 2011)

+1 on a re-up for the links........ they're expired.

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 19, 2011)

Same here! I'd love to have this!


----------



## doubleattack (May 19, 2011)

Przemek K. @ Thu 19 May said:


> Yes, please repost the link. The piano sounds cool :D



+1


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2011)

... and it is cool!


----------



## stevenson-again (May 19, 2011)

I'll post it uP tomorrow. To be honest I am surprised this has garnered as much interest as it has...


----------



## doubleattack (May 19, 2011)

stevenson-again @ Tue 29 Mar said:


> Most libs I have heard are a bit too over the top with the honky-tonkness and the other uprights are great but not 'out' enough.



You nailed it - so no reason for being surprised! :lol: 

Looking forward to the link!

Frank


----------



## autopilot (May 19, 2011)

yes! please repost!


----------



## stevenson-again (May 20, 2011)

http://rcpt.yousendit.com/1127109839/ab ... cd66cbf781

here are guys. do me a favour, if you ever do a track with it let me know. i'd love to hear it.


----------

